# Mix and match planted setup



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

View attachment 65009
Thought I'd share my pleco/archer setup.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

no pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's my plecs-

Royal panaque
L236 
L301
L262


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice tank set up
ur second to last pleco looks sweet


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Archers


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow u always have good pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

There's some spotted headstanders in there to :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

There's some spotted headstanders in there to :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great tank and simply awesome photography, once again.. nice, Yorkshire!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks D.P.









Theres a couple of butterfly fish in there, which are probably my favourite fish out of all of them









I've also had to re-home some milawi cichlids in the setup for a couple of days


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

man you take some absolutely wonderful pictures...your plecos are cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

Dont archers need brackish?

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good mixed tank Yorkie.
I really like those Africans man. Those are some awesome colors on them.
Im tihnking of setting up a African Tank.
I see Judazzz sucked you into the world of Plecos.
Another thing I plan on getting into.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

First I want to say that the quality of the pics is still amazing.

The set up and fish are just like the quality of the pics: amazing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont archers need brackish?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1063947[/snapback]​


Archers usually are brackish, but the lfs had them in a normal tropical setup for quite a while. He lost a few within a couple of days of getting them, but the rest were doing fine and were very lively. Archers do move up river into less brackish water as they get older, so i thought if they are looking and acting ok I'd give them a go. after all, the lfs had no intentions of putting them into a brackish setup so they may as well be in my tank as the lfs's. At least I'm willing to move them to a brackish if they start looking unwell. There's no signs of any problems at the moment and they've been in the setup a month or two.









Thanks for looking and commenting guys, glad you like the pics.









Gordo, I blame judazz for the plecos to :laugh:


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice, and they all have spectacular colors!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hey yorkie... your betta is stressing and shredding his tail. not such a great idea popping him in there with shiny other fish..... or someone might be nibbling it for him. all in all, not a happy looking dude.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Nice shots but i think you might end up with afew problems. African cichlids with guppys, headstanders and a betta? It might work but it probably won't


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hey yorkie... your betta is stressing and shredding his tail. not such a great idea popping him in there with shiny other fish..... or someone might be nibbling it for him. all in all, not a happy looking dude.
> [snapback]1064348[/snapback]​


Thanks Tink, the pics of the beta were taken the day he moved from a cup on the lfs counter into the setup. He'd only been in my setup an hour or two when the pics were taken, so he should perk up a bit.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice tank. but you are going to have some serious problems soon...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordo, I blame judazz for the plecos to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome, mate









As always, awesome pics! That Royal is definitely a looker


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> nice tank. but you are going to have some serious problems soon...
> [snapback]1065044[/snapback]​


The setup is temporary and most of the fish will be moving into the rhoms setup, once he's been rehomed


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful setup


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keep an eye on them archers. i wait for the video of them shootin

some bugs off a branch now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Really great fish, good luck on the new setups. What kind of cichlid is that blueish one? Looks unique.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> keep an eye on them archers. i wait for the video of them shootin
> 
> some bugs off a branch now
> 
> ...


Thats the motivation for moving them into the rhom setup. I want to get some pics of them shooting bugs off branches

























acestro said:


> Really great fish, good luck on the new setups. What kind of cichlid is that blueish one? Looks unique.
> [snapback]1066307[/snapback]​


Not sure what the blue one is, or any of the other milawi's as i had them given. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> keep an eye on them archers.[snapback]1066246[/snapback]​


One tip: don't take that literally


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the quality of your pics and tanks still cease to amaze me yorkshire...i cant even get a picture of my FH in focus, yet most pics you take could come straight from an aquarium book.hahaha...well i learned something...i officially suck...at pictures.


----------

